# Pyong Ahn Ohdan



## TallAdam85 (Mar 23, 2005)

i keep seeing different ways in this forms does any one have the writen out moves of the form just cause i see it kinda different by people 

Pyong Ahn Ohdan


----------



## Andy Cap (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, I am sure you will see virtually every form done different ways.  People add their own flair to these things when they "create" a new organization.  So, it really comes down to who you study under, and how you want to apply your art.


----------



## Pale Rider (Apr 8, 2005)

Any traditional form has been done by so many people in so many different styles and organizations that it is extremely hard to say which one is "right".  You need to find what the techniques are in the form, realize the applications and apply them.  Learn what each technique is by analyzing and asking others for assistance.


----------



## glad2bhere (Apr 8, 2005)

The form is a thesaurus of information not a dictionary. It helps you remember "what" to do rather than "how" to do it. Unless you are learning for the sake of testing or competition there is a lot of latitude in doing the forms but your teacher is your guide regarding how to prioritize the information  in the hyung relative to your training. 

In my own case, there are moves in the hyung which  I learned from my teacher in Hapkido that I have adjusted to reflect a larger range of applications. When someone want to learn the hyung they get taught what I was taught. When I train for myself I use the hyung "my" way to accomplish the needs of my own training.  FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## DuneViking (Apr 10, 2005)

Master Macs website has a clip

http://mchenry.homeip.net/TangSooDo/forms/

and ifin you use a search engine bet you can find more.


----------



## Pale Rider (Apr 11, 2005)

I have clips of Pyong Ohdan if you want to see them.
Pyong Ahn Ohdan and the forms are located on this page:
Tang Soo Do United Hyungs

Just posting these as reference.


----------

